# My husband's a pig???



## sickandtired23

So, awhile back after my husband and I had talked about pornography and our opinions on it, he told me it would not bother him at all to not look at it anymore because it bothered me. A couple of months after that I was taking a bath and he thought I was going to take a long time and went to look at porn and masturbate while I was in the bath. I came out sooner than he thought I would and I caught him. He tried to cover it up and try to make me feel guilty saying he was shopping for me then admitted it. He apologized but, I caught him again a month later. Aside from this, he would rent movies that had a ton of nudity in them. I felt really bad about myself sitting there watching him watch naked girls on tv. I asked him not to rent smutty movies to watch with me on "our" time. He said he wouldn't then never bothered to check anymore movie descriptions and kept bringing them home. Rewind a little bit, one of the times I caught him masturbating to porn, I dropped in on my way back to work and he had my kids in their room with the door shut playing while he was in our room mates room jacking off with the door shut. Now fast forward back to where we were. I asked him to stop renting movies with nudity in them all together because I can't stand watching them with him and when i'm not home he has the kids and i don't want him getting all horny while he has the kids. it just isn't appropriate. I then caught him watching really racy nudity packed movies while I wasn't home and trying to hide it and lie about it when i found them. I also catch him looking at girls all the time, he flirts with girls all the time, and when i confront him, he lies! i respect him. i don't look at other guys around him, i don't flirt with guys in front of him, and i don't watch porn or go to my chippendale's shows anymore because it bothered him...i'm just so sick of the lies and all of the sex makes me feel super bad about myself. it doesn't help that he told me i'm an 8 and have no ass and that a lot of girls are hotter than me.....i know this all sounds crappy. I don't understand it because he is a really good hearted man. and we were crazy about each other in the beginning but, now, i can't stand to be around him. there is waaaay more than the lying. he is super selfish, inconsiderate, he doesn't listen, he ignores me, he is a workoholic, aaaand he is terrified of debt so i am expected to buy our entire family clothes at good will. we make good money! god forbid i spend $20 on a pair of jeans! pleeeease shed some advice...i feel like kicking his ass to the curb but, the only reson i really haven't is because my kids r in looove with him and he is a good dad. he could definitily improve but, over all he is good with the kids...??? what should i do? i am not happy at all...


----------



## rtlane

I'm sorry to hear this. I was just wondering..how often would you say you two are intimate with each other?


----------



## YinPrincess

A good dad... Playing with himself and ignoring the kids??

Sorry to criticize, but I agree that's weird and almost neglectful. (Well, I don't know how old the kids are, either).

This seems to be a common issue in marriage, although I must admit... I was absolutely shocked and hurt when I found out my husband did, too. (Was I naive or what?)

He doesn't seem to respect your feelings, and he pretty much just does what he wants. It doesn't seem like there's much a relationship between you two??

You are not alone in this. Many, many of us struggle with the same/similar issues.


----------



## trey69

Its time for you to stand up for what you want. If you want the marriage to work you will need to lay some ground rules. If he doesn't follow them then you give him the boot. You need to stand up for what you believe in, and if this is something that bothers you, then it needs to be addressed. 

Also, he continues to do these things because there are no clear boundaries on what you will and will not tolerate, and no consequences for his actions. If all he hears is you telling him to stop, chances are he isn't going to stop. There needs to be some kind of consequences for his actions. He is continuing on because its being allowed.


----------

